# Sticky  "I'M OVER 100 POSTS - Why Can't I Access The Habanos Forum?"



## Puff Moderator Team

Good morning all,

It has come to our attention that there are some technical glitches that are preventing users who have reached the 100 post a threshold from accessing the Habanos forum. Please be aware that access to posting in the Habanos section also requires you to have been a Puff member for at least 90-days.

Our admin team is working to fix the issue; in the meantime, if you have reached both thresholds and are still unable to access the Habanos forum, please send a PM to @*CricketVS*, and she will manually enable access for you.

Thank you all for your patience!

-The Puff Moderator Team


----------

